# Sigma SD1 relaunching at $2299 (DP Review)



## Edwin Herdman (Feb 9, 2012)

It seemed like just yesterday that the Sigma DP1, the "45MP camera" (15M photosites * 3) without a Bayer pattern or an AA filter, was released at somewhere around $7000. Now Sigma has relaunched it at a much more competitive price, according to DP Review. Are you interested now?

In other news, that new f/0.95 Cosina mount lens for Micro 4/3 looks pretty tempting, and Olympus has released their OM reboot, but with an EVF. Exciting times all around.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 9, 2012)

what mount will it use? can you get it twith a canon EF mount?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 9, 2012)

If it was full frame ... I might be interested. Its badly over priced, and only uses Sigma lenses, which I don't particularly care for.


----------



## bonedaddy.p7 (Feb 9, 2012)

it's sigma mount. I'm guessing they didn't find many buyers for the SD1 at the launch price and it's pretty easy to understand why. for the new price, I would definitely consider it for a second camera if my photo budget would allow it, even more so if they offered it in an EF mount (they clearly understand EF if they can make lenses in the mount) and would fix their software. 

the Fevon sensor is really cool and I'd love it if they could further develop and refine it, but they also need to back the camera up with better software and 3rd party support. they'd get my money pretty quick if they can bring this type of product to proper maturity and had better 3rd party support. Realistically this is a perfectly decent camera but is crippled by all the factors outside of the camera that make a good product(support, software, compatibility, etc)


----------



## dr croubie (Feb 9, 2012)

Sigma lenses are something like the physical properties of the Pentax K mount, but only 44.0mm flange distance (same as EF-lenses), and autofocus-routines are identical to the EF-specifications.

So, you can mount a Pentax K lens and use it in full manual (and even focus 'past' infinity).
Or you can take an EF-lens, rip the mount and electronic contacts off, replace it with a K-mount and whatever electronic pins you need, then you can use it on a Sigma Camera (and not on your EOS camera anymore).

Pricing it a bit more in the realms of reality may have something to do with the 0 they've sold so far, maybe because the boss carked it, or maybe from the D800 being less than half the price. Still, take it to $1000-1500 and i'll start being interested...

I liked the re-launching of the OM-system, but too bad it's just another EVIL 4/3rds camera, still a 2.0x crop factor. (Will olympus ever ditch the 4/3rds and go back to FF or aps-c? I doubt it).

And nice that there's finally some fast lenses for m4/3, but don't forget that 17.5mm f/0.95 is just a FF-equivalent of 35mm f/1.9, so it's not too impressive (but it's a start)


----------



## Caps18 (Feb 9, 2012)

Do they make any mount adapters? 

It sounds like an interesting concept, and I can understand why it should work, but I would want to use Canon lenses on it, and see it really perform at high detail landscape photography.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 9, 2012)

Caps18 said:


> Do they make any mount adapters?
> 
> It sounds like an interesting concept, and I can understand why it should work, but I would want to use Canon lenses on it, and see it really perform at high detail landscape photography.



The Canon lenses cannot be adapted, bucase the flange distance is the same. You could adapt Nikon, and a few others, but no one is going make adapters on the remote chance that they might occasionally sell one, and Sigma wants to sell their own lenses.


----------



## dr croubie (Feb 9, 2012)

you could get an m42 -> pentax K mount adapter, and use old m42 lenses on the sigma.
Or Olympus OM or Nikon F, or any number of Medium Format lenses. Unfortunately just not canon (for infinity focussing and aperture stopping-down at least).


----------

